# SiriusXM iPhone App



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

I've been using the app for a few months now and have always have a few blips with it. But recently it's been far worse than usual. A lot of crackling noise is occurring and today I'm getting a lot of "data connection lost" or "problem with the stream" very annoying if you ask my. I'm also pretty sure my data connection is fine because I'm on wifi at home and haven't had any problems surfing the Internet on my iPhone or my MacBook. I don't think I'm the only one by the looks of the app reviews on the App Store. Anyone else around here in the same boat?

Kevin


----------



## sonofcool (Dec 23, 2007)

I will try later today. Have you tried to listen to the feed from your MacBook?


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

I have used the MacBook and i have the same problems. However, on both devices along with an iPad, some days the stream is great. Other than the annoying inactivity timeout, but I can live with that. Other days it is pretty bad. So I guess its a big hit or miss.

Kevin


----------



## REDSKINSFAN47 (Sep 2, 2007)

mine works pretty good on iphone4s on 3g and wifi inactiveity time out is about once an hour and is aggravating as we pay royalty fees. it loses data once in awhile.when it offers updates i always wait because they seem to have issues at first.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Call and complain. You're paying for a service and NOT getting it. If they hem and haw about it - cancel and use Pandora or IHeartRadio or any of the other music streamers.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

The new version of the App is cool. Now can download shows and take offline. Very nice.


----------



## sonofcool (Dec 23, 2007)

Sixto said:


> The new version of the App is cool. Now can download shows and take offline. Very nice.


Thanks for the heads-up. This looks promising, I hope they add more content over time.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

If the SXM App is acting up, you can also use the MusicDock app to access SiriusXM stations using your login info....works great and I've found there to be no delay between the internet feed and satellite feed like there is on the SXM app


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Sixto said:


> The new version of the App is cool. Now can download shows and take offline. Very nice.


Agreed, the App is very well done.


----------

